

Subtle Things That Hold Women Back - achompas
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2011/08/subtle-reasons-why-women-dont-rule-the-world.html

======
achompas
Posted this (via @_danilo's Twitter stream) because there are two very
interesting dynamics at play:

1\. The author assumes the woman doesn't want to meet because she's afraid of
some kind of assault. If the author asked me (a guy) to meet as his apartment,
I would turn it down as well because, uh, why meet someone you don't know at
their apartment?

2\. The author believes he has strong relationships with other entrepreneurs
because they can bond (like some kind of father/son relationship). He neglects
to mention that all of those relationships were probably founded on
professional, non-bonding terms and only grew to those levels later.

My take? The problem isn't that "women can't be one of the bros because they
worry about assault," like the author asserts. Instead, the author interprets
the woman's request as concern for her own safety, _instead of taking it at
face value._ Why does she want to meet at a coffee shop? Well, who cares? Can
you go to the coffee shop or not?

Alternatively, it's funny that he doesn't have time to go to a coffee shop,
and says as much by drafting, editing, and publishing this post!

------
a3camero
I'm not a female entrepreneur and would find it quite odd to receive a request
to meet at someone's apartment instead of Starbucks. I've never had a
professional "first contact" meeting like this at someone's house.

